# Familial association in adults with functional gastrointestinal disorders.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Familial association in adults with functional gastrointestinal disorders. Locke GR 3rd, Zinsmeister AR, Talley NJ, Fett SL, Melton LJ 3rd Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology and Internal Medicine, Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn. 55905, USA. [Medline record in process] OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the association between functional gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms and a family history of abdominal pain or bowel problems. SUBJECTS AND METHODS: A valid self-report questionnaire that records GI symptoms and spouse's and first-degree relatives' history of abdominal pain or bowel troubles and includes the psychosomatic symptom checklist (a measure of somatization) was mailed to an age- and sex-stratified random sample of Olmsted County, Minnesota, residents aged 30 to 64 years. A logistic regression model that adjusted for age, sex, and somatic symptom score was used to estimate the odds ratio (OR) and 95% confidence interval (CI) of a positive family history for each functional GI disorder. RESULTS: Six hundred forty-three (72%) of 892 eligible subjects returned the survey. Reporting a first-degree relative with abdominal pain or bowel problems was significantly associated with reporting of irritable bowel syndrome (OR, 2.3; 95% CI, 1.3-3.9) and dyspepsia (OR, 1.8; 95% CI, 1.05-3.0) but not constipation, diarrhea, or gastroesophageal reflux. The reporting of a spouse with abdominal pain or bowel problems was not associated with any of these disorders. CONCLUSIONS: A history of abdominal pain or bowel troubles in first-degree relatives was significantly associated with irritable bowel syndrome and dyspepsia. Whether the familial associations represent similar exposures in a shared environment, heightened familial awareness of GI symptoms (reporting bias), or genetic factors remains to be determined. PMID: 10994826, UI: 20448292 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Thanks for posting this. It is something to think about. So far my daughter hasn't taken after me, so I'll just keep my fingers crossed.Thanks again!







JeanG


----------

